# Swap Meet Custom Deluxe 5



## SB Deluxe (Apr 20, 2019)

1980 Schwinn Custom Cruiser 5 with original Atom drum brake (rear), spring forks, fenders, wheels and factory black frame with no decals. Custom pin striping on frame (circa 1981) additional stripe work recently matched by original artist , Al Acosta.  Added 9 hole rack with jewel, beach bars, chainguard, Carlisle Lightning Dart Tires, Bow Tie pedals paddle stem (S) shifter and Schwinn rear derailer, headlight, and leather saddle. POMONA license plate on rear with parade flag holder, reproduction anniversary tank with chrome Deluxe emblems and has custom push button for battery operated air raid siren mounted to forks, Acorn nuts add a finished look. Not a Rat Rod, not a Lowrider, call it what you want but my boy loves cruisin it at the Pomona Antique Auto Swap.


----------

